# 45 colt



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Are the 45colt and the 45 long colt the same cartridge? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hadaclueonce (Jun 3, 2005)

true
ACP, not


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Somebody's looking to buy a wheel gun?


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes 45 Colt and 45 LC are the same they were designed so the cowboy didn't have to carry two types of bullets they could have a 45 LC rifle and pistol..45ACP is a whole different round.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Is there a .45 short Colt?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

It can be confusing with all the different ammo names. I asked the wife to pick me up some more 45acp ammo one time from academy and she came home saying they didnt sell any. All they had was 45 auto, she even asked a worker there. :headknock


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

MrG said:


> Is there a .45 short Colt?


No.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The name came about to distinguish the round from the shorter 45 Schoefield revolver round also in service at the same time.. But...there really was a short 45 that was not for the Schoefield too. http://www.leverguns.com/articles/taylor/45_short_colt.htm


----------



## james3rd59 (Mar 19, 2013)

There is a 45 Colt AR, which was used in the Smith and Wesson wheel gun. Was a rimmed version of the ACP.


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

And there is Colt 45. Oh! That's right, thats the stuff that makes your head feel like its been shot by a 45 Long Colt!!!!!


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

There never has been, nor is there, a 45 Long Colt round. And I would respectfully request to disagree with the poster who stated the round was called the LC to differentiate it from the Schofield; I believe this is incorrect. And I have NEVER heard the words 45 Short Colt, as this round does not exist.

There are simply, several rounds in 45 designed for the revolver; they are the 45 Colt, the 45 Schofield, the 45 Auto Rim (not the 45 Colt AR, that cartridge does not exist either..), and the 454 Casull. There are probably others, but these come easily to mind.

Of late the 45 ACP, originally designed for the Automatic Colt Pistol, is being shot in revolvers, but this is the result of changing the firearm to fit the round, not vice versa.

There is no such thing as a 45 Long Colt cartridge. It is, unfortunately, a far too often used term. That, however, does not make continued use of the term any more correct...


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a Ruger that has 2 cylinders. One for .45 Colt and the other .45Acp. Fun gun for plinking.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Interesting reading here.
http://www.oldammo.com/march08.htm


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Doubless, In Lee Modern Reloading, 2e, Pg 677, it says, "sometimes called long colt."


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Doubless said:


> There never has been, nor is there, a 45 Long Colt round. And I would respectfully request to disagree with the poster who stated the round was called the LC to differentiate it from the Schofield; I believe this is incorrect. And I have NEVER heard the words 45 Short Colt, as this round does not exist.
> 
> There are simply, several rounds in 45 designed for the revolver; they are the 45 Colt, the 45 Schofield, the 45 Auto Rim (not the 45 Colt AR, that cartridge does not exist either..), and the 454 Casull. There are probably others, but these come easily to mind.
> 
> ...


No matter how it came to be called that, the fact remains that the designation is in common usage: its even on ammo boxes now. That's kind of a "deal with it"...


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> No matter how it came to be called that, the fact remains that the designation is in common usage: its even on ammo boxes now. That's kind of a "deal with it"...


Exactly.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Does it every time!


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

That's cool, but I prefer crown.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Most all of us "old timers" know what a 45 long colt is. Sorry if it doesent exist but its been around for a long time.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Cynoscion said:


> Does it every time!


dammit, if i knew it came in cans, I wouldn't have all these chipped teeth.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Doubless said:


> There never has been, nor is there, a 45 Long Colt round. And I would respectfully request to disagree with the poster who stated the round was called the LC to differentiate it from the Schofield; I believe this is incorrect. And I have NEVER heard the words 45 Short Colt, as this round does not exist.
> .


What is presently called the 45 Long Colt was originally issed as the "45 Colt". But at the same time in history, there was also the 45 S&W (Schoefield). The army adopted both revolvers. To save money and cut ammunition inventory, the Gov't spec'd a short version of the 45 Colt called the "45 Government" round that could be safely fired in both revolvers. When this happened, what was previously referred to as the 45 Colt in general terminology began to be referred to as the 45 Long Colt and the 45 Gov't was called the 45 Short. I wish I had the reference to link to, but this was noted in letters that Custer wrote when he was stationed in Austin early in his career as an officer. This article mentions the history briefly, but more importantly has pictures of all three rounds and their headstamps. I iterate again, the terminology Long and Short was used by the general population (and apparently future generals), and not necessarily by the Government. http://westernfictioneers.blogspot.com/2014/11/understanding-cartridge-designations-by.html










Up until a few years ago, Colt's own website even referred to the chambering as "45 Long Colt" in reference to their peacemaker revolvers.


----------

